# ID please!



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

I got a couple of these guys the other day, couldn't resist they were so darn cute!

They have really bright iridescent blue faces under better light. The lady said they were a psuedotropheus zebra of some sort but I cant find the one she was talking about.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like a hybrid between yellow lab and something else.
Never seen something like this before.


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you think this could be what they are?

http://www.livefishdirect.com/store.php?fid=65


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I really doubt it. Protos dont get color at small sizes like your picture. They are also in the haps side and the pic above looks like some sort of mbuna hybrid.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

yep some mbuna hybrid. hard to tell what it is.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

The fish is called a Tropheops Sp. Red Cheek Albino, or Tropheops red head albino. I had these back in the day... Neat fish.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

kodak said:


> The fish is called a Tropheops Sp. Red Cheek Albino, or Tropheops red head albino. I had these back in the day... Neat fish.


not an Albino for sure. Eyes are black. Albino's have Red Eyes.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> not an Albino for sure. Eyes are black. Albino's have Red Eyes.


not an african expert but if you look close at picture eyes are red...


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

They look red in the pic though im looking at them now and they appear black with blue iris's. I looked up the red cheeks and they look exactly the same. The dominant one has extremely bright yellow cheeks and along the top of his dorsal fin, the rest of him is the same blue as his eyes... really pretty.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> not an african expert but if you look close at picture eyes are red...


Adrian,

Here is a picture of an Albino fish. Look at the redness in the eye and compare it to the original picture that was posted (both pics below).

Albino Mbuna:









Original Picture for IDing the fish:









I Definitely dont see any red in this original picture


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

The other albino is an albino greshakei, and the one in question IS a tropheops.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

kodak said:


> The other albino is an albino greshakei, and the one in question IS a tropheops.


picture reference was to show the eye color of an albino vs the picture originally posted for ID.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> picture reference was to show the eye color of an albino vs the picture originally posted for ID.


gotcha...


----------

